# Pecan wood



## rlk438 (Dec 22, 2013)

I am by harrisonville mo. I have a guy that will cut up pecan tops. He wants to sell in BULK only. 4x16 face cord. Not split.  I have power spliter. I can haul about 5 of the face cords at a time. Are there any stick burners in the area interested. He has a reasonable price a fc. I have to drive an hour to get. Have been looking for fellow stick burners to work with on getting wood in bulk.  I have had some that the small amounts you get for the price would come out to 1k a cord. I want it under 200 a cord.  I am not looking to make money. Looking for cost share so we all win.


----------



## jaysq (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey, I'm in Blue Springs Mo. Got a stick burner and would like to go in on pecan wood.

A face cut cord sound's great. I can't split the wood. I can split the cost and labor. thank's J.


----------



## jdne5b (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm in Lee's Summit and would be interested.  I don't need a whole cord, but would go for a half if it works out.  Send me a message if something materializes.


----------



## saseekutz (Jan 11, 2014)

I live in Olathe KS. I dont have a ton of room for splits but I'd be good for a quarter cord. Shoot me a message


----------



## dean74 (Jan 13, 2014)

Im in Overland Park, I would be willing to go in as well. Only have rooom for about a half a cord tho! Id also be willing to come out and help split the wood.


----------



## rlk438 (Jan 14, 2014)

Update. When checked it out it had been down to long and had rotted. 
 I am still on the look out for smoking woods.  I do have some hickory on our farm that I need to work up. I also have oak, maple and find some fruit woods.  Most of these will be a few trees so wouldn't be big quantities of one type. But would want to have enough lined up to make it worth while to do. Would be willing to work deal with help to work up and cover cost.  
Any that are interested message me and we can get phone numbers. 
Then when it is not to muddy we can work up wood.  
 I also have a electric chipper that we chipped the small branches of the last hickory tree. A friend used it in his small smoker and loved it. I was thinking of seeing if I could use them to cold smoke cheese.


----------



## dean74 (Jan 15, 2014)

I found a guy that will sell me a cord of pecan for 200 bucks in blue springs, If anyone wants to go in on it wth me I only have room for half of it. hes going to split it all. I just sent a message to make sure it wasnt old and rotten anyone interested?


----------



## rlk438 (Jan 15, 2014)

Dean74 said:


> I found a guy that will sell me a cord of pecan for 200 bucks in blue springs, If anyone wants to go in on it wth me I only have room for half of it. hes going to split it all. I just sent a message to make sure it wasnt old and rotten anyone interested?


How long is he cutting it?
How small is he splitting it? I like bigger 
How green is it?
Is it full cord or face cord?
Thanks


----------



## chiefsfan2569 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey guys we just cut down a pecan tree in the Lee's Summit area. Of anyone wants pecan wood let me know. I don't know much about how all these sales work but shoot me an offer.


----------

